# George Bush's decapitated head appears in Game of Thrones



## Chris

You can't make this shit up....

Wait, is that


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I'm sure this thrills you to no end.

In fact, I bet you get tingles over it.



HACK


----------



## RespondsWithGif

Well at least they didn't use Obama's head. We were saved several race riots.


----------



## Truthmatters

not many black people in europe at the time.


----------



## Misty

They must have learned that trick from their friends al Qaida. 

Beyond disgusting. Show canceled everyone responsible arrested for treason.


----------



## RespondsWithGif

Truthmatters said:


> not many black people in europe at the time.



There were a lot of zombies and dragons though.


----------



## eflatminor

Chris said:


> You can't make this shit up....



Yes, and I'm sure if that was Obama's head on a stake, you'd have the exact same reaction.  Just a little laugh, an "You can't make this up" comment.  The lefties wouldn't be jumping out of their skins with acusations of calls for violence, racism and blatant disrespect...no, not at all...

If any self respecting American currently pays for HBO, they should cancel it immediately.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chris said:


> You can't make this shit up....
> 
> Wait, is that



Hatred and violence ooze from you leftists.

It's expected.


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> not many black people in europe at the time.



You fucking asshole, it is a fictional series set in a fictional realm, not Europe.  And WHAT "time" are you babbling about?

Furthermore, you ignorant mollusk, one of the "kings" of one of the lands in the show is black.

But if they had a prop head of President Obama lying around, there's no chance anyone would have dreamed of hoisting that thing up on a spike.


----------



## strollingbones

which king......oooooo quatar ,,,,,,,,,,yeppers i forgot about him...


----------



## Sallow

Never liked the show.

And this is completely disrepectful..and disgusting.


----------



## Sarah G

I never watch the show either.  Not certain how anyone sees W in that mess on a stick.


----------



## Synthaholic

I love it!  

It was the only head we had lying around!


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

eflatminor said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make this shit up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and I'm sure if that was Obama's head on a stake, you'd have the exact same reaction.  Just a little laugh, an "You can't make this up" comment.  The lefties wouldn't be jumping out of their skins with acusations of calls for violence, racism and blatant disrespect...no, not at all...
> 
> If any self respecting American currently pays for HBO, they should cancel it immediately.
Click to expand...


The only reason I'd cancel my HBO over this situation is because they bothered to apologize for it.


----------



## RDD_1210

Something else to pretend to be outraged over! Weeeeeee!


----------



## eflatminor

Liability said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> not many black people in europe at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking asshole, it is a fictional series set in a fictional realm, not Europe.  And "WHAT "time" are you babbling about?
> 
> Furthermore, you ignorant mollusk, one of the "kings" of one of the lands in the show is black.
> 
> But if they had a prop head of President Obama lying around, there's no chance anyone would have dreamed of hoisting that thing up on a spike.
Click to expand...


Wow, it actually made that statement?!   

I long ago put that thing on the ignore list but every once in a while someone re-posts a quote.  The ignorance is so overwhelming, it is good for a laugh...or a cry, I'm not sure.


----------



## Skull Pilot

This is why I read rather than paying ridiculous rates for HBO.

I don't have to put up with idiot film makers pushing their political agenda at my expense.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sallow said:


> Never liked the show.
> 
> And this is completely disrepectful..and disgusting.


Nah.  This only came to light because they opened their big mouths.  It wasn't as if a viewer noticed it.  Therefore, it wasn't noticeably.


----------



## Synthaholic

eflatminor said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make this shit up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and I'm sure if that was Obama's head on a stake, you'd have the exact same reaction.  Just a little laugh, an "You can't make this up" comment.  The lefties wouldn't be jumping out of their skins with acusations of calls for violence, racism and blatant disrespect...no, not at all...
> 
> If any self respecting American currently pays for HBO, they should cancel it immediately.
Click to expand...

You're a dope.


----------



## Sallow

RDD_1210 said:


> Something else to pretend to be outraged over! Weeeeeee!



If it's true..it's pretty outrageous.

I didn't like Bush's policies..or what he did.

But he is due all the respect that should be given any President of the United States.

Criticism is fine.

This is just plain idiocy.


----------



## Synthaholic

Skull Pilot said:


> This is why I read rather than paying ridiculous rates for HBO.
> 
> I don't have to put up with idiot film makers pushing their political agenda at my expense.


More stupidity.


----------



## Liability

strollingbones said:


> which king......oooooo quatar ,,,,,,,,,,yeppers i forgot about him...



Qarth?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Synthaholic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I read rather than paying ridiculous rates for HBO.
> 
> I don't have to put up with idiot film makers pushing their political agenda at my expense.
> 
> 
> 
> More stupidity.
Click to expand...


Yeah because only smart people like you live in front of the fucking idiot box.


----------



## strollingbones

yea yea  qarth....


o give me a break.....some smart ass prop person did this....they most likely leaked it to the media...what fun is a prank if no one notices


----------



## Synthaholic

Liability said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> which king......oooooo quatar ,,,,,,,,,,yeppers i forgot about him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qarth?
Click to expand...

The only Black guy in the series, and they make him a liar and a fake.

Damn those racist, wingnut Hollywood conservatives!!!!!


----------



## 007

RDD_1210 said:


> Something else to pretend to be outraged over! Weeeeeee!



You ought to know... you slimely, bubble headed liberal shit bags are pros at it.


----------



## eflatminor

Synthaholic said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make this shit up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and I'm sure if that was Obama's head on a stake, you'd have the exact same reaction.  Just a little laugh, an "You can't make this up" comment.  The lefties wouldn't be jumping out of their skins with acusations of calls for violence, racism and blatant disrespect...no, not at all...
> 
> If any self respecting American currently pays for HBO, they should cancel it immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a dope.
Click to expand...


Yet another brilliant, well reasoned retort from the president of the debating team.


----------



## Liability

strollingbones said:


> yea yea  qarth....
> 
> 
> o give me a break.....some smart ass prop person did this....they most likely leaked it to the media...what fun is a prank if no one notices




I think you are probably correct.

But to whatever extent it was deliberate, it was still a tawdry shit-ass thing to do.


----------



## Synthaholic

eflatminor said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and I'm sure if that was Obama's head on a stake, you'd have the exact same reaction.  Just a little laugh, an "You can't make this up" comment.  The lefties wouldn't be jumping out of their skins with acusations of calls for violence, racism and blatant disrespect...no, not at all...
> 
> If any self respecting American currently pays for HBO, they should cancel it immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet another brilliant, well reasoned retort from the president of the debating team.
Click to expand...

You're still a dope.


----------



## eflatminor

Synthaholic said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a dope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another brilliant, well reasoned retort from the president of the debating team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still a dope.
Click to expand...


Thanks for driving my point home.


----------



## Synthaholic

Liability said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea yea  qarth....
> 
> 
> o give me a break.....some smart ass prop person did this....they most likely leaked it to the media...what fun is a prank if no one notices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are probably correct.
> 
> But to whatever extent it was deliberate, it was still a tawdry shit-ass thing to do.
Click to expand...

Question:  did you click the link and read those things that we call words?


----------



## Sallow

Synthaholic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never liked the show.
> 
> And this is completely disrepectful..and disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.  This only came to light because they opened their big mouths.  It wasn't as if a viewer noticed it.  Therefore, it wasn't noticeably.
Click to expand...


Still. While I don't think there should be any legislation against it..Presidents deserve respect..and this should not have been done.

Satire is one thing. Wishing the death of a President..by showing his decapitated head is another thing entirely.

This was a mean spirited and disrepectful thing to do.


----------



## RDD_1210

Skull Pilot said:


> This is why I read rather than paying ridiculous rates for HBO.
> 
> I don't have to put up with idiot film makers pushing their political agenda at my expense.



Nothing says political agenda like a fleeting side shot of a Bush head with a wig in a Sci-Fi show that 99% of show watchers never saw and 99% don't care about.


----------



## Katzndogz

Truthmatters said:


> not many black people in europe at the time.



Is there some basis on which you can base a belief that Game of Thrones takes place in Europe?   Even the books are quite explicit in not taking place in Europe.   Does the map reflect Europe?   Any countries?   Did Europe at any time have a winter 6 years long or a summer 9 years long?

Or, are you just exhibiting your ignorance one more time.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

While I have little doubt that had it been Obama's or Clinton's head instead of Bush's the positions people have taken in this thread would likely be the complete reverse, it is funny to see people who generally dislike political correctness getting themselves all worked up over this nonsense.


----------



## Sallow

They've actually acknowledged it was in poor taste..



> "We were deeply dismayed to see this and find it unacceptable, disrespectful and in very bad taste," the network wrote on their Facebook page. "We made this clear to the executive producers of the series who apologized immediately for this inadvertent careless mistake. We are sorry this happened and will have it removed from any future DVD production."


----------



## RDD_1210

Sallow said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something else to pretend to be outraged over! Weeeeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's true..it's pretty outrageous.
> 
> I didn't like Bush's policies..or what he did.
> 
> But he is due all the respect that should be given any President of the United States.
> 
> Criticism is fine.
> 
> This is just plain idiocy.
Click to expand...


Is it? If this truly outrages anyone they need to get their head checked (pun definitely intended)


----------



## Skull Pilot

RDD_1210 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I read rather than paying ridiculous rates for HBO.
> 
> I don't have to put up with idiot film makers pushing their political agenda at my expense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says political agenda like a fleeting side shot of a Bush head with a wig in a Sci-Fi show that 99% of show watchers never saw and 99% don't care about.
Click to expand...


Then why bother to put it in at all?

 As I said HBO is a fucking rip off anyway.  I read the entire series years ago and I might have rented the DVDs.  Don't know if I'll bother now.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sallow said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never liked the show.
> 
> And this is completely disrepectful..and disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.  This only came to light because they opened their big mouths.  It wasn't as if a viewer noticed it.  Therefore, it wasn't noticeably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still. While I don't think there should be any legislation against it..Presidents deserve respect..and this should not have been done.
> 
> Satire is one thing. Wishing the death of a President..by showing his decapitated head is another thing entirely.
> 
> This was a mean spirited and disrepectful thing to do.
Click to expand...

Which didn't happen.  Read the linked piece.  Look at the photo.  They have him looking away, with a long stringy wig on.

Not everything is a conspiracy.  Not everything is a slight.  They needed a head.  They had one of Dubya.  They used it, and disguised it so well that none of the millions of people who saw it recognized it as Shrub.  Their ONLY crime is mentioning it on the DVD commentary.

Non-issue.


----------



## BDBoop

âGame of Thronesâ Apologizes for Using George W. Bushâs Head on a Stake - The Daily Beast



> went unnoticed until a Reddit user flagged it.


----------



## Synthaholic

Skull Pilot said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I read rather than paying ridiculous rates for HBO.
> 
> I don't have to put up with idiot film makers pushing their political agenda at my expense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says political agenda like a fleeting side shot of a Bush head with a wig in a Sci-Fi show that 99% of show watchers never saw and 99% don't care about.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why bother to put it in at all?
> 
> As I said HBO is a fucking rip off anyway.  I read the entire series years ago and I might have rented the DVDs.  Don't know if I'll bother now.
Click to expand...

Even more stupidity.  Read the linked piece.


----------



## RDD_1210

Pale Rider said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something else to pretend to be outraged over! Weeeeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ought to know... you slimely, bubble headed liberal shit bags are pros at it.
Click to expand...


What site will let you moderate once you can't come back to this one?


----------



## Katzndogz

While I wish that equality had been administered and obama's head used as well, I did see the episode in question and didn't recognize the head.


----------



## Synthaholic

BDBoop said:


> âGame of Thronesâ Apologizes for Using George W. Bushâs Head on a Stake - The Daily Beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went unnoticed until a Reddit user flagged it.
Click to expand...

went unnoticed until a Reddit user watched with the commentary on.


----------



## RDD_1210

Sallow said:


> They've actually acknowledged it was in poor taste..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We were deeply dismayed to see this and find it unacceptable, disrespectful and in very bad taste," the network wrote on their Facebook page. "We made this clear to the executive producers of the series who apologized immediately for this inadvertent careless mistake. We are sorry this happened and will have it removed from any future DVD production."
Click to expand...


They have to. To appease the idiots who pretend to be outraged.


----------



## Liability

Synthaholic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> which king......oooooo quatar ,,,,,,,,,,yeppers i forgot about him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qarth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only Black guy in the series, and they make him a liar and a fake.
> 
> Damn those racist, wingnut Hollywood conservatives!!!!!
Click to expand...


And the dragon queen character had him locked alive in a vault to die with his bed-mate (her former attendant).

That's right.  The super blonde killed the black guy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course she also sent the creepy white bald quiffy feller up in flames, too...


----------



## RDD_1210

Skull Pilot said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I read rather than paying ridiculous rates for HBO.
> 
> I don't have to put up with idiot film makers pushing their political agenda at my expense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says political agenda like a fleeting side shot of a Bush head with a wig in a Sci-Fi show that 99% of show watchers never saw and 99% don't care about.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why bother to put it in at all?
> 
> As I said HBO is a fucking rip off anyway.  I read the entire series years ago and I might have rented the DVDs.  Don't know if I'll bother now.
Click to expand...


They said why....because they had it lying around and need prop heads for the scene. If they wanted to drive home some political message why not have his face point directly at the camera? Why put a wig on it? 

You can not like HBO or not but to pretend like any of this is important is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Liability

Synthaholic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea yea  qarth....
> 
> 
> o give me a break.....some smart ass prop person did this....they most likely leaked it to the media...what fun is a prank if no one notices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are probably correct.
> 
> But to whatever extent it was deliberate, it was still a tawdry shit-ass thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Question:  did you click the link and read those things that we call words?
Click to expand...



Why yes.  And unlike you, I didn't have to have help or move my lips.


----------



## Avatar4321

Misty said:


> They must have learned that trick from their friends al Qaida.
> 
> Beyond disgusting. Show canceled everyone responsible arrested for treason.



arrested for treason? Seems like overkill to me.

If people want to watch that garbage let them, ive got better stuff to do.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Synthaholic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> which king......oooooo quatar ,,,,,,,,,,yeppers i forgot about him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qarth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only Black guy in the series, and they make him a liar and a fake.
> 
> Damn those racist, wingnut Hollywood conservatives!!!!!
Click to expand...


Lol!  As someone who finds racial humor absolutely hilarious and feels like this country is -way- too sensitive about race, even I noticed that shit.  Also, he had a giant vault that was an absolute marvel, filled with EMPTY.  It was like the medieval fantasy version of a Corolla on 22's.

Seriously, though, all of a sudden conservatives and republicans are mad about media disrespect of a president?  I'm willing to bet you folks weren't nearly as pissed about all the, "I sho do loves campaignin!" Obama monkey demotivationals.

And dems, don't think I'm siding with you on this either.  When people online are calling Obama a socialist on their posters, you dicks are practically foaming at the mouth.  When righties act the same way about their president, suddenly they're overreacting and being dopes.  GTFO of here with these double standards, all of you.

I'ma still watch season 3 next year.  The books are definitely better (when aren't they?), but I have to say the casting and acting in the HBO show (other than Kahl Drogo using that over-the-top, Christian-Bale-Batman'esque voice constantly) are fuckin -FANTASTIC-, the politics of those involved notwithstanding.


----------



## RDD_1210

Avatar4321 said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must have learned that trick from their friends al Qaida.
> 
> Beyond disgusting. Show canceled everyone responsible arrested for treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arrested for treason? Seems like overkill to me.
> 
> If people want to watch that garbage let them, *ive got better stuff to do.*
Click to expand...


40,000+ posts on this site says you don't.


----------



## Synthaholic

Liability said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qarth?
> 
> 
> 
> The only Black guy in the series, and they make him a liar and a fake.
> 
> Damn those racist, wingnut Hollywood conservatives!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the dragon queen character had him locked alive in a vault to die with his bed-mate (her former attendant).
> 
> That's right.  The super blonde killed the black guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course she also sent the creepy white bald quiffy feller up in flames, too...
Click to expand...

She is such a babe:


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

How fitting... Mahar's venue to boot!


----------



## Avatar4321

RDD_1210 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must have learned that trick from their friends al Qaida.
> 
> Beyond disgusting. Show canceled everyone responsible arrested for treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arrested for treason? Seems like overkill to me.
> 
> If people want to watch that garbage let them, *ive got better stuff to do.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 40,000+ posts on this site says you don't.
Click to expand...


And discussing politics online is better than wathing Game of Thrones.

How exactly am I wrong?


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Synthaholic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only Black guy in the series, and they make him a liar and a fake.
> 
> Damn those racist, wingnut Hollywood conservatives!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the dragon queen character had him locked alive in a vault to die with his bed-mate (her former attendant).
> 
> That's right.  The super blonde killed the black guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course she also sent the creepy white bald quiffy feller up in flames, too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is such a babe:
Click to expand...


Crazy pretty, just the right level of bottom heavy. . . the girl's definitely a head-to-toe-stunner as far as physical attributes are concerned.


----------



## Si modo

Classless move and no surprise for the haters.

But, good for HBO for realizing it was classless.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Chris said:


> You can't make this shit up....
> 
> Wait, is that



Left Logic.....Assassinating or decapitating Bush is art yet criticizing Obama is racism.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Synthaholic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says political agenda like a fleeting side shot of a Bush head with a wig in a Sci-Fi show that 99% of show watchers never saw and 99% don't care about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why bother to put it in at all?
> 
> As I said HBO is a fucking rip off anyway.  I read the entire series years ago and I might have rented the DVDs.  Don't know if I'll bother now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even more stupidity.  Read the linked piece.
Click to expand...


Don't have to.

As I said I don't really care what HBO does.  They air Bill Maher after all so how good can Game of Thrones be?


----------



## Ariux

Truthmatters said:


> not many black people in europe at the time.



After watching Game of Thrones, too f-ing many.


----------



## Sallow

Si modo said:


> Classless move and no surprise for the haters.
> 
> But, good for HBO for realizing it was classless.



Oh look..

We can agree.


----------



## Si modo

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classless move and no surprise for the haters.
> 
> But, good for HBO for realizing it was classless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look..
> 
> We can agree.
Click to expand...

Yeah, we've done that before, too.  So, that's nice.


----------



## Liability

Synthaholic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only Black guy in the series, and they make him a liar and a fake.
> 
> Damn those racist, wingnut Hollywood conservatives!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the dragon queen character had him locked alive in a vault to die with his bed-mate (her former attendant).
> 
> That's right.  The super blonde killed the black guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course she also sent the creepy white bald quiffy feller up in flames, too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is such a babe:
Click to expand...


Yep.

I find her less attractive as a blonde.  But she's still interesting even at her worst.


----------



## Liability

Skull Pilot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why bother to put it in at all?
> 
> As I said HBO is a fucking rip off anyway.  I read the entire series years ago and I might have rented the DVDs.  Don't know if I'll bother now.
> 
> 
> 
> Even more stupidity.  Read the linked piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't have to.
> 
> As I said I don't really care what HBO does.  They air Bill Maher after all so how good can Game of Thrones be?
Click to expand...


That fucking cock gobbler gets played on that cable network (or one of their channels) ALL the fucking time.

If I can't skip over it, I change the station the moment I see he's on.

I really loathe that sanctimonious piece of shit.  He smirks and preens and considers himself witty and above it all.  Fucking piece of crap.  And the liberal goobers in the audience lap his shit up like it's crystal clear cool water in a desert.  Seriously, I can't stand watching him at all anymore.


----------



## Inthemiddle

Skull Pilot said:


> Then why bother to put it in at all?



If you'd bothered to read the link you'd know that it had nothing to do with some kind of political statement at all.  It was just an extra prop that happened to be available, so they used it.  That's how things go in show business.  Props get modified and reused all the time, just like sets.  Here's one for you:  Did you know that the ceiling for the transporter in Star Trek TNG was actually the floor of the transporter in the original series?  That's right, some 30 years later all this stuff is still sitting around in warehouses, and if it can be used again they'll use it.  This is much ado about nothing.  They took an old prop that there wasn't much use for anymore, modified it to be usable for their new needs, and used it.


----------



## Ariux

George Bush's head is one of those Easter Eggs for Liberals by the Liberals who created Game of Thrones.


----------



## Misty

"Though the head was given a wig of long hair, spattered in mud and turned mostly away from the camera, the distinctive upper lip was a giveaway. And the creators David Benioff and D.B. Weiss pointed it out in the DVD commentary on the episode.

"George Bush's head appears in a couple of beheading scenes," the duo revealed in their commentary. "It's not a choice, it's not a political statement. We just had to use whatever heads we had lying around."

Oh ya they just had a GWB head lying around. Fucking idiots. 

HBO apologizes for fake Bush head on Game of Thrones


----------



## Warrior102

Chris said:


> You can't make this shit up....
> 
> Wait, is that



Thanks for posting that, and bringing it to my attention, assslips.

While you were jerking-off in jubilation - I contacted HBO and told them to shove their subscription up their ass! 

Thanks again. 

Any other Left-winged kook-fringe shit like this you see, please post here so I can cancel their ass to.


----------



## WillowTree

Inthemiddle said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why bother to put it in at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd bothered to read the link you'd know that it had nothing to do with some kind of political statement at all.  *It was just an extra prop* that happened to be available, so they used it.  That's how things go in show business.  Props get modified and reused all the time, just like sets.  Here's one for you:  Did you know that the ceiling for the transporter in Star Trek TNG was actually the floor of the transporter in the original series?  That's right, some 30 years later all this stuff is still sitting around in warehouses, and if it can be used again they'll use it.  This is much ado about nothing.  They took an old prop that there wasn't much use for anymore, modified it to be usable for their new needs, and used it.
Click to expand...


now why would HBO have a decapitated of George Bush just lying around? You stupid or what?


----------



## RDD_1210

Warrior102 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make this shit up....
> 
> Wait, is that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting that, and bringing it to my attention, assslips.
> 
> While you were jerking-off in jubilation - I contacted HBO and told them to shove their subscription up their ass!
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Any other Left-winged kook-fringe shit like this you see, please post here so I can cancel their ass to.
Click to expand...


As if you had anything to cancel....let's stop pretending that you can afford HBO.


----------



## candycorn

RDD_1210 said:


> Something else to pretend to be outraged over! Weeeeeee!



I imagine there is some of that out there but from the blurb I saw about it on Headline news this morning, it looks to be something otherworldly in it's bizarreness.  The producers and the network should apologize to the Bush family for this if it really took place.


----------



## Warrior102

I can imagine the "OUTRAGE" if this was you know who....


----------



## Warrior102

RDD_1210 said:


> As if you had anything to cancel....let's stop pretending that you can afford HBO.



Typical Food Stamp recipient - deems HBO as some sort of a "luxury."


----------



## hjmick

Truthmatters said:


> not many black people in europe at the time.



_Game of Thrones_ is not set in Europe.


----------



## hjmick

HBO apologizes for putting George W. Bush's head on stake in 'G - DC Breaking Local News Weather Sports FOX 5 WTTG


----------



## Inthemiddle

WillowTree said:


> now why would HBO have a decapitated of George Bush just lying around? You stupid or what?



Who knows where it came from.  It could have been the head off of a full mannequin that was used for something.  It could have been off of a half mannequin that was used to film a shot of the Presidential limo driving by, showing Bush's silhouette through the window.  It could have been made as just a head for a facial shot.  It could have been something made by someone else for some other project, that was then thrown into a lot used props that was bought by the company for cheap.  There's all kinds of possibilities as to where the prop came from.


----------



## Warrior102

Inthemiddle said:


> Who knows where it came from.  It could have been the head off of a full mannequin that was used for something.  It could have been off of a half mannequin that was used to film a shot of the Presidential limo driving by, showing Bush's silhouette through the window.  It could have been made as just a head for a facial shot.  It could have been something made by someone else for some other project, that was then thrown into a lot used props that was bought by the company for cheap.  There's all kinds of possibilities as to where the prop came from.



Dear God - are you this much of an apologist, cocksucking little shit like this in real life?


----------



## RDD_1210

Warrior102 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if you had anything to cancel....let's stop pretending that you can afford HBO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Food Stamp recipient - deems HBO as some sort of a "luxury."
Click to expand...


Thanks for being so honest. Even though you receive food stamps, I don't hate you with all of my soul like your fellow conservatives do.


----------



## Warrior102

RDD_1210 said:


> Thanks for being so honest. Even though you receive food stamps, I don't hate you with all of my soul like your fellow conservatives do.



Thanks, you knuckle-dragging inbred.


----------



## RDD_1210

Inthemiddle said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> now why would HBO have a decapitated of George Bush just lying around? You stupid or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows where it came from.  It could have been the head off of a full mannequin that was used for something.  It could have been off of a half mannequin that was used to film a shot of the Presidential limo driving by, showing Bush's silhouette through the window.  It could have been made as just a head for a facial shot.  It could have been something made by someone else for some other project, that was then thrown into a lot used props that was bought by the company for cheap.  There's all kinds of possibilities as to where the prop came from.
Click to expand...


Why do you even bother? Save your energy.


----------



## RDD_1210

Warrior102 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for being so honest. Even though you receive food stamps, I don't hate you with all of my soul like your fellow conservatives do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, you knuckle-dragging inbred.
Click to expand...


"But you really should think about taking some personal responsibility and finding a job so you can get off of food stamps and start contributing to society and stop being a mooch off the rest of us. " Thanks


----------



## WillowTree

RDD_1210 said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> now why would HBO have a decapitated of George Bush just lying around? You stupid or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows where it came from.  It could have been the head off of a full mannequin that was used for something.  It could have been off of a half mannequin that was used to film a shot of the Presidential limo driving by, showing Bush's silhouette through the window.  It could have been made as just a head for a facial shot.  It could have been something made by someone else for some other project, that was then thrown into a lot used props that was bought by the company for cheap.  There's all kinds of possibilities as to where the prop came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you even bother? Save your energy.
Click to expand...


and it takes a lot of energy to shovel liberal bullshit around. you should know.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Pale Rider said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something else to pretend to be outraged over! Weeeeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ought to know... you slimely, bubble headed liberal shit bags are pros at it.
Click to expand...


Dito


----------



## RDD_1210

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something else to pretend to be outraged over! Weeeeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ought to know... you slimely, bubble headed liberal shit bags are pros at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dito
Click to expand...


One word. 

You typed one word, and couldn't even spell it right. 

Lazy or dumb, which is it?


----------



## tinydancer

Palin with cross hairs on Gabby Gifford's electoral district (as well as others) HANG PALIN HIGH! How dare she engage in such violent imagery.

HBO with Bush's decapitated head on a spear what a hoot to the left!!!!

Just when I think that liberals can't get any more hypocritical, why goodness gracious great balls of fire!

They surprise me all over again. What asswipes.


----------



## Stephanie

Just another reason not to PAY for hbo...

Bill Maher is the big one...


----------



## Sallow

tinydancer said:


> Palin with cross hairs on Gabby Gifford's electoral district (as well as others) HANG PALIN HIGH! How dare she engage in such violent imagery.
> 
> HBO with Bush's decapitated head on a spear what a hoot to the left!!!!
> 
> Just when I think that liberals can't get any more hypocritical, why goodness gracious great balls of fire!
> 
> They surprise me all over again. What asswipes.



Erm..there's been three threads on this..and in each one..I've posted that it was disgusting and disrepectful.

With no qualifications.


----------



## DiamondDave

It's RACISM against whites













Because we all know that many would call racism if it were a depiction of Obama's severed head


----------



## tinydancer

Sallow said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin with cross hairs on Gabby Gifford's electoral district (as well as others) HANG PALIN HIGH! How dare she engage in such violent imagery.
> 
> HBO with Bush's decapitated head on a spear what a hoot to the left!!!!
> 
> Just when I think that liberals can't get any more hypocritical, why goodness gracious great balls of fire!
> 
> They surprise me all over again. What asswipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm..there's been three threads on this..and in each one..I've posted that it was disgusting and disrepectful.
> 
> With no qualifications.
Click to expand...


Every board has a sliding scale. Compared to rdean, luddly, lilollady and franco Sallow, you are a centrist.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> Erm..there's been three threads on this..and in each one..I've posted that it was disgusting and disrepectful.
> 
> With no qualifications.



Which leaves me speechless.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RDD_1210 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ought to know... you slimely, bubble headed liberal shit bags are pros at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dito
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One word.
> 
> You typed one word, and couldn't even spell it right.
> 
> Lazy or dumb, which is it?
Click to expand...


OK here are two words
Fuck off

And I ditto that


----------



## Synthaholic

Skull Pilot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why bother to put it in at all?
> 
> As I said HBO is a fucking rip off anyway.  I read the entire series years ago and I might have rented the DVDs.  Don't know if I'll bother now.
> 
> 
> 
> Even more stupidity. * Read the linked piece*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Don't have to.*
> 
> As I said I don't really care what HBO does.  They air Bill Maher after all so how good can Game of Thrones be?
Click to expand...


You represent your wingnut fringers well, dope!


----------



## Synthaholic

RDD_1210 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ought to know... you slimely, bubble headed liberal shit bags are pros at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dito
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One word.
> 
> You typed one word, and couldn't even spell it right.
> 
> Lazy or dumb, which is it?
Click to expand...

He's dumb.


----------



## Peach

Chris said:


> You can't make this shit up....
> 
> Wait, is that



Disgusting; like him or not, he was a US President. Scratch "Game of Thrones" if true, if fabricated, this is not amusing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One word.
> 
> You typed one word, and couldn't even spell it right.
> 
> Lazy or dumb, which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's dumb.
Click to expand...


I May be dumb but I have forgotten more than you will ever be able too learn.


----------



## FA_Q2

Really, all this outrage for using a prop and DISGUISING it just because it resembles the likeness of a past president before the extras were added to it.  It was so damn hard to spot that not ONE single viewer noticed it until the commentators themselves revealed the little tidbit.  Honestly, the simple fact that HBO had to apologize for this is more disgusting than the event.  No politics were involved, no statements.  Just the reuse of a head that was lying around.  Come on, you can't even tell because they disguised it!



Peach said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make this shit up....
> 
> Wait, is that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting; like him or not, he was a US President. Scratch "Game of Thrones" if true, if fabricated, this is not amusing.
Click to expand...


Read the article, it is not as bad as the howling in this thread would make it out to be.


----------



## blackhawk

This is why I have Cinemax instead of HBO they aren't really political and there late night stuff is good.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

RDD_1210 said:


> Something else to pretend to be outraged over! Weeeeeee!



I see you make fun of the reaction of others to this thread and not the attempt of the op to incite said reaction.


----------



## Liability

blackhawk said:


> This is why I have Cinemax instead of HBO they aren't really political and there late night stuff is good.



They don't call it Skinemax for nuttin'.


----------



## Harry Dresden

eflatminor said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make this shit up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and I'm sure if that was Obama's head on a stake, you'd have the exact same reaction.  Just a little laugh, an "You can't make this up" comment.  The lefties wouldn't be jumping out of their skins with acusations of calls for violence, racism and blatant disrespect...no, not at all...
> 
> If any self respecting American currently pays for HBO, they should cancel it immediately.
Click to expand...


if i do i wont be able to see Game of Thrones....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sallow said:


> Never liked the show.
> 
> And this is completely disrepectful..and disgusting.



so what if you liked the show?....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sarah G said:


> I never watch the show either.  Not certain how anyone sees W in that mess on a stick.



exactly Sarah.....when it was actually shown they did not give you a close up....


----------



## hjmick

I like the show. Haven't missed an episode. Didn't notice the head and I suspect no one else did either. In fact, I will venture a guess and say that, if not for the DVD commentary, it would never have been noticed.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Skull Pilot said:


> This is why I read rather than paying ridiculous rates for HBO.
> 
> I don't have to put up with idiot film makers pushing their political agenda at my expense.



ridiculous rates?.....16 bucks a month for around 10 HBO's....i used to pay 9 for one long ago...to each his own i guess...


----------



## syrenn

Chris said:


> You can't make this shit up....
> 
> Wait, is that




Where is liesmatters with the outrage?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Skull Pilot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I read rather than paying ridiculous rates for HBO.
> 
> I don't have to put up with idiot film makers pushing their political agenda at my expense.
> 
> 
> 
> More stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah because only smart people like you live in front of the fucking idiot box.
Click to expand...


to watch a little TV does not mean you live in front of it.....how much sports do you watch on that box Skull?......just wonderin....


----------



## Synthaholic

The shot that everyone saw was from a ways away, from the ground.  The heads on the pikes were on the top of the wall.  It must have been 40 feet in the air, at least.  Here's the closeup, which is fuzzy since they had to zoom in to this still shot so much:

*Edited-Meister*

Chimpy does have a monkey top lip, though!


----------



## syrenn

hjmick said:


> I like the show. Haven't missed an episode. Didn't notice the head and I suspect no one else did either. In fact, I will venture a guess and say that, if not for the DVD commentary, it would never have been noticed.




Its like a little hidden mickey......or a find the Alfred Hitchcock cameo


----------



## Harry Dresden

blackhawk said:


> This is why I have Cinemax instead of HBO they aren't really political and there late night stuff is good.



do you watch Strike back?...


----------



## hjmick

blackhawk said:


> This is why I have Cinemax instead of HBO they aren't really political and there late night stuff is good.



You know that HBO owns Cinemax, right?


----------



## Inthemiddle

Liability said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I have Cinemax instead of HBO they aren't really political and there late night stuff is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't call it Skinemax for nuttin'.
Click to expand...


Actually, that's exactly why they call it that.


----------



## skookerasbil

Chris said:


> You can't make this shit up....
> 
> Wait, is that





Nobody cares about George Bush s0n!!!


----------



## RDD_1210

Synthaholic said:


> The shot that everyone saw was from a ways away, from the ground.  The heads on the pikes were on the top of the wall.  It must have been 40 feet in the air, at least.  Here's the closeup, which is fuzzy since they had to zoom in to this still shot so much:
> 
> 
> *XXXXXX*



I LOVE that THIS picture gets people upset. 

Every one of you who thinks this is some sort of political message or insensitive to the president or whatever bullshit you think....you're an idiot, all there is to it.


----------



## blackhawk

hjmick said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I have Cinemax instead of HBO they aren't really political and there late night stuff is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that HBO owns Cinemax, right?
Click to expand...


So that does not change the fact their programming is not as political and there late night stuff is better.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Why is it the people who complain loudest about "Political correctness" are always the same ones who get "outraged" and whine whenever anyone does something un-PC to their side?


----------



## hjmick

blackhawk said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I have Cinemax instead of HBO they aren't really political and there late night stuff is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that HBO owns Cinemax, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that does not change the fact their programming is not as political and there late night stuff is better.
Click to expand...


Just checking.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Harry Dresden said:


> ridiculous rates?.....16 bucks a month for around 10 HBO's....i used to pay 9 for one long ago...to each his own i guess...



You pay $16?????

I get HBO+Cinemax for $6.99 a month.


----------



## RDD_1210

Uncensored2008 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ridiculous rates?.....16 bucks a month for around 10 HBO's....i used to pay 9 for one long ago...to each his own i guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You pay $16?????
> 
> I get HBO+Cinemax for $6.99 a month.
Click to expand...


Government subsidize that for you too?


----------



## Synthaholic

RDD_1210 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ridiculous rates?.....16 bucks a month for around 10 HBO's....i used to pay 9 for one long ago...to each his own i guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You pay $16?????
> 
> I get HBO+Cinemax for $6.99 a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government subsidize that for you too?
Click to expand...

He's either getting a limited time introductory rate, a special 'retention' rate, or - most likely - he doesn't know how to read his bill properly.


----------



## Gremlin-USA

Chris said:


> You can't make this shit up....
> 
> Wait, is that



Games? 

I thought this was the Political Section, did GW not retire from Politics?

Now we are posting about Games..... get a life 

.


----------



## Avorysuds

Truthmatters said:


> not many black people in europe at the time.



So you're ok with this then, cuz you don't seem upset that a show would do this... I'll remember this for the future when you lie and pretend you care when you claim Republicans want to kill liberal politicians, by quoting words... Ill remember you supported it when it was acted out towards Republicans.


----------



## Sarah G

Harry Dresden said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I read rather than paying ridiculous rates for HBO.
> 
> I don't have to put up with idiot film makers pushing their political agenda at my expense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ridiculous rates?.....16 bucks a month for around 10 HBO's....i used to pay 9 for one long ago...to each his own i guess...
Click to expand...


The premiums are not expensive anymore, we have Showtime too now.  I even added Starz when the series Boss was on then I kept it for Magic City and dropped it until Boss comes back.

These series are the best.


----------



## Uncensored2008

RDD_1210 said:


> Government subsidize that for you too?



Government makes it $16. The free market drops it to $6.99

There is competition in my area,  FIOS, UVerse, Dish, Direct, Road Runner...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Gremlin-USA said:


> Games?
> 
> I thought this was the Political Section, did GW not retire from Politics?
> 
> Now we are posting about Games..... get a life
> 
> .



The lust of the left to murder George Bush, and all their political enemies, is politically motivated.

Okay, they're fucking psychopaths as well, but politics plays a role.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Uncensored2008 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ridiculous rates?.....16 bucks a month for around 10 HBO's....i used to pay 9 for one long ago...to each his own i guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You pay $16?????
> 
> I get HBO+Cinemax for $6.99 a month.
Click to expand...

i also get all the Showtimes,the Movie Channels and Starz....with HBO and Cinemax....and the Encores....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Synthaholic said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You pay $16?????
> 
> I get HBO+Cinemax for $6.99 a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government subsidize that for you too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's either getting a limited time introductory rate, a special 'retention' rate, or - most likely - he doesn't know how to read his bill properly.
Click to expand...


yea i just looked at mine, i get each package for, depending on which one,for anywhere from 10-15 a month....i think the  HBO-Cinemax,Showtime-Movie Channel ones are like 15 a month....the Starz package is like 12.....all i know is, i am saving around 30 bucks a month with U-Verse over the Dish for the same programing....and this aint no special....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Harry Dresden said:


> i also get all the Showtimes,the Movie Channels and Starz....with HBO and Cinemax....and the Encores....



If you get all that for $16, you're doing pretty well.

In our area, pricing is just weird. We pay more for sports packages - which have commercials, than we do for premiums. Fox Sports West is a total rip-off.


----------



## Moonglow

and what is worse is the spanish languged ESPN


----------

